
Fuzzing tcpdump in the cloud - softScheck
https://www.softscheck.com/en/identifying-security-vulnerabilities-with-cloud-fuzzing/
======
QuinnyPig
Hmm. Wouldn't take much to patch this to leverage spot instances or spot
fleets. Becomes a big cost saver at significant scale.

